# Dragon of Icespire Peak - [OOC]



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 17, 2020)

Anyone interested in a DoIP game? Very low-key.

(I'd be DMing of course.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2020)

I wouldn't mind bringing Fitz back.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm interested, Haven't played in a while and sounds good.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 19, 2020)

I was the last time: CG's Dragon of Icespire Peak -- Heroes and Miscellany


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 19, 2020)

I'd be very happy to play. I'm happy being a cleric (or other healer) if that is a niche needing to be filled. If the "theme" is bringing back characters that didn't get used from other games, though, I have a human monk and a human paladin that are waiting in the wings.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh hmmm I don't have any characters to fill the "didn't get used in other games" role, 

Not sure what I want to play...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2020)

I don't think there needs to be that theme. Play whatever you like (as approved by Gene, of course!)


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes, play what you want. I just happen to be prepared for a DoIP game.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok, I think I want to try a Tiefling Bard if that doesn't step on anyone's toes, I actually don't think I've ever played a bard


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 20, 2020)

That's enough interest, I think I'll make a run of it.  I may have some tweaks on the beginning, though.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 20, 2020)

We have 4, we can go with that I could make 6 work,


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 20, 2020)

Okay, here goes, characters will start at 3rd level, using Point buy of 33 points.  (Basically, I want to skip the "Starting Quests".)
Fixed Hitpoints (d6=4, d10=6, e.g.)
Equipment:

By background and class, can sell back items for %75, (or Standard Starting Gold)
Free armor upgrade, Heavy Armor to Splint, Light Armor to Studded Leather.
2 Free Spellbooks Spells for wizard.
One Common magic Item, or 2 disposable common items.
Pretty much open to Class and level.

Your party all met a few months ago in the city of Neverwinter. You did some tasks for benefactors in the city, but tales of the need of the town of Phandalin have caught your ears and you have traveled there to seek your fortune.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 20, 2020)

Can you purchase a score of 16 with point buy, given the extra points, at a cost of 11 or maybe 12?


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 20, 2020)

I'd like a spot if possible. I never got to play out my idea of a kobold dragon sorcerer who gets his wings. Though, maybe I'll take out some of the more annoying parts of a previous character.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 20, 2020)

jmucchiello said:


> Can you purchase a score of 16 with point buy, given the extra points, at a cost of 11 or maybe 12?



Lets say 16 costs 12.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 20, 2020)

Sounds about right.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 20, 2020)

Yep! Definitely going for arcane spellcaster of doom mode!

6/16/8/14/14/16 after racial mods.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 21, 2020)

for approval: 
Questions:
--ok that I took extra spells for ritual book?
--ok to spend 10gp to have a familiar? (or just have one?)
-- custom bkgd
-- proposed common item: Tankard of sobriety
-- how do you feel about Paladin's oaths and those who fail to meet them? Does someone trying but failing keep their powers? If so, then I can complicate her background.

*Meadowlark*.





LG Human Paladin 3

*Meadowlark*.

LG Human Paladin 3

A shepherd in the fields outside of Hommlet, Meadow's early life was simple: many responsibilities caring for flocks, but a low pressure life that she could handle well: playing the pipes, tending her animals, letting the boys chase her when she could be bothered. When the war came, her family, like that of so many others, found safety in the church; nothing like war to bring converts to St Cuthbert. Meadowlark was not as caught up as the others; her life in the fields seemingly gone.

Then came the prophecy. She was told it was for the best, and she was able to keep her spirit through the recruitment, but when the prophecy came, she was sent away. Many are called, and it seems many are chosen as well, since it's sometimes hard to interpret prophecies, and this one was vague enough that it might refer to her, or to any of the dozen that were recruited in her cohort. Three died, and seven washed out, but two of them were chosen, which is to say two made it through the trials, and two of them found the ability to heal. They were destined to become paladins. But with that calling, Meadowlark and Thorgeir were taken from their previous lives. Drills, summonses, assignments, and prayers. St Cuthbert needed agents, and they were the chosen ones this year. And, possibly, they might be the fulfillments of the prophecy. 

But that would only happen if the situation was right. And so they were sent back to their respective homes, in hopes that the prophecy could someday be fulfilled through them. These two were added to the many others dotting the countryside: children born when the Wagon first touches the horizon; those who were found surrounded by wool [or arguably leather; the scholars disagree on this point]; those who would be taken from the banks of a river; and all the many other criteria that the prophecy seemed so intent to describe, but were (so Meadow though) ultimately unclear. 

Except of course for the final clause, which was clear enough: those who would be killed defending the Saint.
(much of the character lifted from here)


*Abilities*:
STR 16 (+3)                   
DEX 10 (+0)
CON 13 (+1)                  
INT 11 (+0)
WIS 13 (+1, save +3)      
CHA 16 (+3, save +5)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 19
Init +0
Hit Points: 25 (3d10)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: all armour, shield, simple and martial weapons.
*Skills*: Intimidation, Athletics, Persuasion, Animal Handling, Nature
*Tools*: Land Vehicles, Pipes
*Languages*: Common

*Attacks*:
Longsword: 1d20+5 damage = 1d8+3 slashing (versatile).
Javelin: 1d20+5, damage = 1d6+3, range 30’/120’

*Background*: Shepherd (custom)

Tools: land vehicles, pipes
Skills: animal handling, nature
Feature: rustic hospitality
Equipment: as Folk Hero, with instrument subbed for artisan’s tools.

*Paladin abilities (Oath of Devotion)*:
* Spellcasting (DC 13, attack mod +5).
-- 4 spells prepared (CHA+(level/2)) 3 x level 1 slots.

Divine Sense (4/long): know location of celestial, fiend, undead w/in 60’
Lay on Hands: as action, draw on pool of 15hp to cure (or 5/disease or poison).
Duelling Fighting Style: +2 damage to one-handed melee weapon.
Divine Smite: expend spell slot for +2d8 radiant damage to melee attack (+1d8/level)
Divine Health: immune to disease
Channel Divinity: 1/rest:
-- Sacred Weapon. As Action, weapon gets +CHA to hit for one minute, and emits 20’ bright light (+20’ dim).
-- Turn the Unholy. As action, holy symbol turns fiends and undead: Wis save or those w/in 30’ turned for a minute

Current spells:
(1) wrathful strike, compelled duel, command, cure wounds (protection from evil and good, sanctuary)

*Race abilities*:
* Variant Human (feat, skill, +1 STR/CHA)

*Feat*:
* Ritual Caster (Wizard)
-- Spells: Unseen Servant, Tenser’s Floating Disk, Find Familiar, Comprehend Languages.


*Skills*:
+0 (dex) Acrobatics
*+3 (wis) Animal Handling**
+0 (int) Arcana
*+5 (str) Athletics**
+3 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
+1 (wis) Insight
*+5 (cha) Intimidation**
+0 (int) Investigation
+1 (wis) Medicine
*+2 (int) Nature*
+1 (wis) Perception
+3 (cha) Performance
*+5 (cha) Persuasion**
+0 (int) Religion
+0 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+0 (dex) Stealth [disadvantage in armour]
+1 (wis) Survival

*Equipment*:
Ritual book
Longsword
Shield
Splint Mail (60#)
Holy Symbol
5 javelins
Explorer pack
Pipes
Shovel
Iron Pot
Common clothes
Belt pouch with 10gp.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 21, 2020)

Character ok, familiar is allowed. give me a little time to answer about oaths


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 21, 2020)

Sorc, Paladin, and Bard, we're going to have really good looking party.

*Mina Othir*





_Ignore the armor, I didn't want to crop and get rid of the artists mark_


Mina was born the 4th child of human parents Gunter and Hadwisa Othir, they were both surprised to have a tiefling chiled and blamed each other's families. Hadwisa swore to love their daughter reguardless, Gunter however could not and left them all. The townsfolk mistrusted Mina and her family becuase of her.  Mina's brothers and sister blamed her for their father leaving and the townsfolk but never in front of their mother.  Despite all this Mina grew up happy, loved to read, and sing, and play the flute.   One day as a teen her talent was discovered by a traveling bard, who offered to take her away and train her.   Mina didn't want to leave her village, but her mother told her probably best that Mina go and learn to hone her talents.

NG Tiefling Bard 3

Abilities:
STR 08 (-1)
DEX 16 (+3, save +5)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 17 (+3, save +5)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 15
Init +3
Hit Points: 24 (3d8)

Proficiency bonus: +2
Proficiencies: Light Armor, Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbows, Longswords, Rapiers, Shortswords
Skills:
Tools: Flute, Drums, Singing
Languages: Common, Infernal

Attacks:
Rapier +5, 1d8+3 piercing,
Dagger +5, 1d4+3 piercing, thrown (20/60)
Vicious Mockery Wis 13DC , 1d4 psychic and dAV on next attack roll before ENT.

Background: Entertainer
Tools: Disguise Kit, Lute
Skills: Acrobatics, Preformance
Feature: By Popular Demand

Bard abilities (College of Lore):
Bardic Inspiration (d6)
Jack of All Trades
Song of Rest (d6)
Expertise
Cutting Words

Spell Slots: 4 (1st) 2 (2nd)
Cantrips Known: Thaumaturgy (racial), Vicious Mockery, Message
Known spells:Healing Word, Sleep, Heroism, Feather Fall, Invisibility, Silence
Hellish Rebuke (2nd level, 1/long rest)


Race abilities:
Darkvision (60ft)
Hellish Resistance (fire resistance)
Infernal Legacy

Skills:
+5 (dex) (p) Acrobatics
+1 (wis) Animal Handling
+3 (int) (p) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+5 (cha) (p) Deception
+2 (int) (p) History
+2 (wis) (p) Insight
+4 (cha) Intimidation
+2 (int) Investigation
+1 (wis) Medicine
+2 (int) Nature
+2 (wis) (p) Perception
+5 (cha) (p) Performance
+5 (cha) (p) Persuasion
+2 (int) Religion
+4 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+4 (dex) Stealth
+1 (wis) Survival

Equipment:
Rapier, Entertainer's Pack (backpack, bedroll, 2 costumes, 5 candles, 5 days of rations, waterskin, disguise kit), Flute, Studded Leather Armor, a Dagger, Lute, Love Letter from an admirer, preforming costume, pouch with 15gp, 2 healing potions


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 22, 2020)

So I'm working on my kobold and have basically decided that he's basically been pretty horribly treated by human society but was basically saved by thr group. Anyone in particular want to take up the role of savior for his Bond?

Also, anyone have a good group name to get us started? For Background purposes, mind you.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 22, 2020)

Mina has been treated horrible by humans too, and even though she's happy go lucky like it's never effected her, it surely has so she'd be sympathetic, she'd help your little scaly.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey guys,

I’d love to join. How about a ghostwize halfling moon Druid?
Think of him/her as a half-sized shape-shifting telepathic princess mononoke ;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2020)

Here's good 'ol Fitz at Level 3:

*Fitzhugh Cavendish* Male Human Charlatan Mastermind Rogue Level *3
Alignment:* Chaotic Good  *Diety:* None

*AC* 15 (Studded Leather)
*HP* 24/24
*Hit Dice:* 3/3 at 1d8+2
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 14

*Str* 12 (+1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Con* 14 (+2) *Int* 12 (+1) *Wis* 10 (+0) *Cha* 16 (+3)

*Saving Throws:* Dexterity +5; Intelligence +3

*Actions:
Rapier* +5 for 1d8+3p
*Dagger* +5 1d4+3p (Thrown 20/60) 2/2
*Shortbow* +5 1d6+3p (Range 80/320) Arrows 20/20
*+ Sneak Attack* +2d6 Damage

*Skills*
Acrobatics (Dex) +3
Animal Handling (Cha) +0
Arcana (Int) +1
Athletics (Str) +1
Deception** (Cha) +7
History (Int) +1
Insight (Wis) +0
Intimidation (Cha) +3
Investigation* (Int) +3
Medicine (Wis) +0
Nature (Int) +1
Perception** (Wis) +4
Performance* (Cha) +5
Persuasion (Cha) +3
Religion (Int) +1
Sleight of Hand* (Dex) +5
Stealth* (Dex) +5
Survival* (Wis) +2

*Proficiencies*
Light Armour;
Crossbow, Hand, Longsword, Rapier, Shortsword, Simple Weapons;
Disguise Kit, Forgery Kit, Thieves' Tools;
Languages: Common, Elvish, Thieves' Cant

*Features & Feats
Race Features (Variant Human)
Bonus Feat (Actor):* You gain +1 CHA, you have advantage on Deception and Performance checks when trying to pass yourself off as a different person, and you can mimic the speech of another person or the sounds made by other creatures that you have heard (for at least 1 minute).

*Rogue Features*
1: *Sneak Attack:* Once per turn, you can deal an extra 2d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack with a finesse or ranged weapon if you have advantage on the attack roll. You don�t need advantage on the attack roll if another enemy of the target is within 5 ft. of it, that enemy isn�t incapacitated, and you don�t have disadvantage on the attack roll.
1: *Expertise:* Your proficiency bonus is doubled for any ability check you make for Deception and Perception (2 chosen).
1: *Thieves' Cant:* You have learned thieves� cant, a secret mix of dialect, jargon, and code that allows you to hide messages in seemingly normal conversation. It takes four times longer to convey such a message than it does to speak the same idea plainly.
2: *Cunning Action:* You can take a bonus action on each of your turns to take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action.
3: *Master of Tactics:* You can use the Help action as a bonus action. When you use the Help action to aid an ally in attacking a creature, the target of that attack can be within 30 ft. of you if it can see or hear you.


*Backstory:* Fitzhugh Cavendish (Fitz) is a lovable rogue. He's a highwayman by profession, but his genuine love for everyone he meets makes it hard for him to do the wrong thing for very long. He'll happily rob a wealthy and arrogant merchant, but he's not about to take the last copper from a beggar. He's also something of a method-actor, and when he's in trouble with the law, he likes to impersonate a guard, watchman, or official. If an interesting case comes up while he's pretending to be a lawman, well, he'll do his best to solve it.
*Background:* Charlatan
*Background Feature (False Identity):* You have created a second identity that includes documentation, established acquaintances, and disguises that allow you to assume that persona. Additionally, you can forge documents including official papers and personal letters, as long as you have seen an example of the kind of document or the handwriting you are trying to copy.
*Heracles Parrot (Fitz' Fake ID):* Inspector Parrot is an agent of the Lord's Alliance from Waterdeep (with papers to prove it) with the authority to investigate strange happenings on behalf of the Open Lord. He looks nothing like Fitz, who dons a worn greatcloak and a grey wig (made of real hair) that includes a mutton-chop and moustache, and affects a completely different manner of speech.

*Equipment*
Studded Leather Armour & Common Clothes
Rapier & Daggers (2)
Shortbow & Arrows (20)
Backpack& Blanket
Mess Kit, Waterskin & Rations (5 days)
Tinderbox & Candle
Hooded Lantern & Oil (2 hours)
Rope (50' Hemp) & Pitons (10)
Crowbar & Hammer
Bell & String
Ball Bearings (1000)
Disguise Kit w/ Fine Clothes
Thieves' Tools
Purse (15gp)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 22, 2020)

If the last spot is still open, I'd be happy to take it. What does the party need? I'm chock full of character ideas.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm really curious who's going to post the first character with a Charisma lower than 16


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 22, 2020)

It’ll probably be me ;-)
Aloof Druid, gets along better with animals than people, but when she/he (haven’t decided yet) met the group, s/he felt super comfortable with all these pretty and friendly people. Likely followed the group in animal form for a few days before making contact.

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> I'm really curious who's going to post the first character with a Charisma lower than 16




When you mentioned the sorcerer, paladin, and bard's charisma, I thought "wait 'til you see Fitz!" He may be a rogue, but he's a charming rogue. (I apologize in advance if he flirts with everyone in the party. _I_ mean absolutely nothing by it - he's just a flirt - ignore him!)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 22, 2020)

I plan on Mina being gay, but that she doesn't actually know that yet, so you flirting with her could be all sorts of awkward fun.   

Her biggest sign of being gay is she has trouble talking to pretty girls, so her and meadowlark might be hilarious


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> I plan on Mina being gay, but that she doesn't actually know that yet, so you flirting with her could be all sorts of awkward fun.
> 
> Her biggest sign of being gay is she has trouble talking to pretty girls, so her and meadowlark might be hilarious




Ha! Fitz would be fast to figure that out and will probably try to coach her. "Here's what ya gotta do if ye like'er, love..." 

His advice would be good, and well-intended, but she might be scared to try it because he tends to come on a bit strong - he's very unconcerned with any possible negative results of any of his actions.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 22, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Ha! Fitz would be fast to figure that out and will probably try to coach her. "Here's what ya gotta do if ye like'er, love..."
> 
> His advice would be good, and well-intended, but she might be scared to try it because he tends to come on a bit strong - he's very unconcerned with any possible negative results of any of his actions.



This is shaping up to be a really fun party.

We may never get any actual adventuring done, but it'll be fun


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 22, 2020)

Nearly done with the mechanics of my Kobold. Definitely 16 Charisma. It's pretty much required. `;~} I'll try and get him posted by tonight.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 23, 2020)

Lets see if I got this right!

*Name*:       Jenivestia "Jeni" Elananthael
*Class*:      Moon druid
*Race*:       Ghostwise halfling
*Background*: Outlander
*Size*:       Medium (5'6", 125 lbs)
*Gender*:     Female
*Alignment*:  Neutral Good

*STR*: 10 (+0)             *HP*: 24 (3d8+6)
*DEX*: 16 (+3)             *AC: *17 (2 studded leather + 2 Shield + 3 dex)
*CON*: 14 (+2) 
*INT*: 12 (+1) Save:+4     *Speed*:   25
*WIS*: 16 (+3) Save:+5     *Init*:    +3
*CHA*: 12 (+1)             *Passive Perception*: 15


*Skills*:                  
Acrobatics              +3    
Animal Handling    +3    
Arcana                   +1    
**Athletics             *+2    
Deception             +1    
History                  +1    
Insight                  +3    
Intimidation         +1    
Investigation        +1    
Medicine              +3      
Nature                  +1       
**Perception         *+5
Performance         +1    
Persuasion           +1
Religion               +1
Sleight of Hand    +3
**Stealth               *+5
**Survival             *+5

*Abilities*
 Speed. Your base walking speed is 25 feet.
• Lucky. When you roll a 1 on an attack roll, ability check, or saving throw, you can reroll the die. You must use the new result, even if it is a 1.
• Brave. You have advantage on saving throws against being frightened.
• Nimble. You can move through the space of any creature that is of a size larger than yours.
• Languages. You can speak, read, and write Common and Halfling.
• Ability Score Increase. Your Dexterity score increases by 2.
• Ability Score Increase. Your Wisdom score increases by 1.
• Silent Speech. You can speak telepathically to any creature within 30 feet of you. The creature understands you only if the two of you share a language. You can speak telepathically in this way to one creature at a time.

Wildshape (CR 1, no fly), 2x any rest

*Background feature*: Wanderer
Excellent memory for maps and geography, can find food and water for group 
Wildshape (CR 1, no fly), 2x any rest

*Proficiencies*:
Armor: Light, Medium, shields (only nonmetal armor)
Weapons: Clubs, daggers, darts, jevelins, maces, staves, scimitars, sickles, slings, spears
Languages: Halfling, common & Sylvan (took this instead of musical instrument in background - better fit with background).
Skills: Perception, survival
Tools: Herbalism Kit
Saves: Intelligence and Wisdom
Skills from outlander background: Athletics, stealth (replaces survival)

Spellcasting:
Spell Attack Modifier: +5
Spell Save DC: 13
Cantrips Known: Guidance, create bondfire
Spells Known (6):
Level 1: goodberry, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Healing Word
Level 2: Moonbeam, barkskin
Spell Slots: 4/2/-/-/-/-/-/-

Feats:
None

Weapon                Attack  Damage     Type  Range
Sling                 +5      1d4+3      B     30/120  
scimitar          +5      1d6+3      S
Dagger                +5      1d4+3      P     20/60

Equipment:
•  a wooden shield 
•  dagger
•  Scimitar
•  Studded Leather armor
•  Staff (druidic focus)
•  explorer’s pack
   - backpack, 
   - bedroll, 
   - a mess kit, 
   - a tinderbox, 
   - 10 torches, 
   - 10 days of rations 
   - a waterskin. 
   - 50 feet of hempen rope strapped to the side of it.

A staff, a hunting trap,  a trophy from an 
animal you killed, a set o f traveler’s clothes,  and a belt 
pouch containing Money

Ruby of the war mage (on scimitar)

Money: 9.82 GP

Equipment purchased: sling 1 sp
Sling bullets (40)    8 cp    3 lb.

Personality Trait: I place no stock in wealthy or well-mannered folk.  Money and manners won’t save you from a hungry olbear.
Ideal: Greater Good,  It is each person’s responsibility to make the most happiness for the whole tribe.
Bond: Evil destroyed everything you hold dear. They killed your family and destroyed your home. Now, with nothing but what you carry on your back and a horrid scar of the near fatal wounds you sustained in the attack, you seek revenge.
Flaw: I  remember every insult I’ve received and nurse a silent resentment toward anyone who’s ever wronged me[/code]

[sblock=Background]Jenivestia Elananthael, known as Jeni, has only vague memories of her clan. She does remember that night they were attacked by marauders, and she fled for what seemed days. She hid, until sprites came for her, and helped her. They thought her the way of the forest, and when she became old enough, she explored further out of the forest, when she met a group of pretty and friendly adventurers.


Brown Bear Form: S+4 D+0 C+3 I+0 W+3 X+2
HP 34, AC 11, 40’, climb 30’, L
Perc +5 (adv. Smell)
Multiattack:
-- Bite +5, 1d8+4 piercing.
-- Claws +5, 2d6+4 slashing.

Dire Wolf Form: S+3 D+2 C+2 I+0 W+3 X+2
HP 37, AC 14, 50’, L
Perc +5 (adv. Hear/Smell), Stealth +4
Pack Tactics: Advantage if ally w/in 5’
Attack: Bite +5, 2d6+3, Strength vs. DC 13 or Prone.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 23, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> *Race*:       Ghostwise halfling
> 
> *Size*:       Medium (5'6", 125 lbs)




Um am I missing something?


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 23, 2020)

But is everyone also going to have charisma 16+ and musical instrument proficiency. We could be a band.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 23, 2020)

*Name*:      *Serpa* 
*Class*: Sorcerer (Dragon, Bronze)
*Race*:       Kobold
*Background:  *Urchin
*Size:  *Small
*Gender*: Male
*Alignment*:  Lawful Good




*STR*: 6 (+2)                *HP*: 21 (3d6+6+3)
*DEX*: 16 (+3)              *AC: *16/<21> (13+Dex/<+5 Shield>)
*CON*: 14 (+2) <+4>
*INT*: 8 (-1)    *              Speed*:   30
*WIS*: 14 (+2)               *Init*:    +3
*CHA*: 16 (+3) <+5>    *Passive Perception*: 12

*Description*
   Serpa is a kobold of a bit less than three feet in height.  But what he lacks in stature, he more than makes up in personality.  While most of his kind tend to respond to threats with fear, Serpa seems to carry himself with a certain pride.  He keeps his head held high, and stands 'mostly' straight. 
   While he seems somewhat uncomfortable, he wears a set of clothing specially tailored to his unorthodox body.  His scales seem thicker than a traditional kobold's and have the shine a meticulously polished bronze.  His gear is simple and straightforward, but for one unusual affectation.  He wears a bronze medallion around his neck, which seems to be some sort of mechanical device, but moves in a clock-like manner without any seeming mechanism to power it's function.  Aside from this, he carries a crossbow slung across his back with a quiver of bolts. A pair of daggers and a wand are all sheathed at his hip.

*Backstory:*
   Serpa was spawned in the sewers and caverns underneath Neverwinter.  Unfortunately, he hatched with wings.  And while most kobold societies 'tolerate' their few unfortunate brethren to have this deformity, Serpa had the double-sin of growing the thicker mono-hued scales which marked him as a true descendant of dragonkind.  Rather than revel in the proof of their draconic lineage, his people cruelly amputated his wings and cast him out.  

Serpa was so young that he couldn't understand what had happened or why.  By sheer luck and determination, the fledgeling managed to escape the underground and found himself in the blinding light of the city.  He was shunned there as well, and was often chased and attacked by people on sight simply because of his heritage.  But for several years he managed to survive anyways, learning the layout of the city like few even who lived there.  
   Of course, his luck nearly ran out one night as a group of adventurers were tasked with tracking 'That mangy thief' down.  He'd led them on quite a chase, even managing to trick them once or twice.  But in the end they had managed to corner him.  
   Serpa turned, at that moment, defiance in his posture and ready to fight.    But then a member of the party instead took pity on him and convinced the others to give him a chance.  It turns out that some kobolds clean up rather nicely.  And with a bit of soap, some turtle wax and a lot of socializing, Serpa seemed to come into his own.  He soon joined the party in their endeavors and despite having some trouble in direct sunlight, he made up for it once the sun was down or the party ventured into buildings or caverns.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 23, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> Um am I missing something?




thanks for spotting that. I’ll fix it tomorrow.
cheers,

sg


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 23, 2020)

No musical instrument capability, sorry.  Trained in Thieves' Tools though, Just need to get my hands on some.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 23, 2020)

Ah, looks like Steve got the last spot. Oh well. Have fun!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 23, 2020)

FYI, since we don’t have a wizard in the group, I’ll switch my character to human (female), and take ritual caster (wizard) as a feat for extra group magical support. I’ll update my the post with my character by tomorrow.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 24, 2020)

*Name:* Bella Mulfield
*Race:* Halfling; *Class/Level:* Celestial Warlock-3; *Background:* Criminal (modified)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good; *Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Passive Perception:* 11, *Passive Investigation:* 10
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+3; *Spent HD:* None

*Strength:* 10 (-1)
*Dexterity:* 18 (+4), *Stealth:* +6, *Thieves' Tools:* +6
*Constitution:* 12 (+1)
*Intelligence:* 10 (+0), *Investigation:* +2
*Wisdom:* 12 (+1), *SAVES:* +3, *Perception:* +3
*Charisma:* 16 (+3), *SAVES:* +5, *Intimidation:* +5

*Combat*
*Speed:* 25 ft​*Initiative:* +4​*AC:* 13​*HP:* 21/21; *TEMP:* 0​*Spells:* 2/2 (2nd level)​*Healing Pool:* 3/4d6​*Eldritch Blast:* +5 1d10+3 force 120 ft​*Pact Weapon: Rapier:* +7 1d8+5 piercing, finesse​*Pact Weapon: Scimitar:* +7 1d6+5 piercing, finesse, light​*Daggers:* +6 1d4+4 piercing 20/60 ft; finesse, light, thrown​
*Proficiencies*
*Languages:* Common, Halfling​*Tools:* Thieves' Tools, Playing Cards​*Armor:* Light armor​*Weapons:* Simple weapons​
*Background:* Criminal (Blackmailer)
*Skills:* Perception, Stealth​*Criminal Contact:* I know a guy.​
*Race:* Halfling (Lightfoot)
*Abilities:* +2 Dex, +1 Cha​*Lucky:* Reroll 1s on attack rolls, ability checks, and saving throws.​*Brave:* Advantage on saves versus fear.​*Nimbleness:* Move through creatures of Medium or greater size.​*Naturally Stealthy:* Can hide when hiding behind a Medium or bigger creature.​
*Class:* Warlock (Celestial Patron)
*Skills:* Intimidation, Investigation​*Spells:* Attack: +5, DC: 13​*Cantrips:* Eldritch Blast, _light_, Prestidigitation, _sacred flame_​*Spells Known:* charm person, comprehend languages, _cure wounds_, _flaming sphere_, _guiding bolt_, _lesser restoration_, spider climb, suggestion​*Spells per Rest:* 2 (2nd level)​*Eldritch Invocations:* 2 
_Agonizing Blast:_ Add Cha modifier to _Eldritch Blast_ damage.​_Improved Pact Weapon:_ You can use any weapon you summon with your Pact of the Blade feature as a spell casting focus for your warlock spells.
In addition, the weapon gains a +l bonus to its attack and damage rolls, unless it is a magic weapon that already has a bonus to those rolls.
Finally, the weapon you conjure can be a shortbow, longbow, light crossbow, or heavy crossbow.​*Pact Of The Blade:*You can use your action to create a pact weapon in your empty hand. You can choose the form that this melee weapon takes each time you create it (see chapter 5 for weapon options). You are proficient with it while you wield it. This weapon counts as magical for the purpose of overcoming resistance and immunity to nonmagical attacks and damage.
Your pact weapon disappears if it is more than 5 feet away from you for 1 minute or more. It also disappears if you use this feature again, if you dismiss the weapon (no action required), or if you die.
You can transform one magic weapon into your pact weapon by performing a special ritual while you hold the weapon. You perform the ritual over the course of 1 hour, which can be done during a short rest. You can then dismiss the weapon, shunting it into an extradimensional space, and it appears whenever you create your pact weapon thereafter. You can't affect an artifact or a sentient weapon in this way. The weapon ceases being your pact weapon if you die, if you perform the 1-hour ritual on a different weapon, or if you use a 1-hour ritual to break your bond to it. The weapon appears at your feet if it is in the extradimensional space when the bond breaks.​*Patron:* The Celestial​*Bonus spells:* light, sacred flame, cure wounds, guiding bolt, flaming sphere, lesser restoration​*Healing Light:* 4d6 Pool of healing, heal someone within 60 feet from the pool as a bonus action (up to 3d6 at a time). Pool resets after a long rest.​
*Equipment*
Studded Leather Armor (free gp, 13 lb)​2 Daggers (4 gp, 2 lb)​Dark common clothes, w/hood (5 sp, 3 lb)​Thieves' Tools (25 gp, 1 lb)​Deck of cards (5 sp)​*Dark Shard Amulet* (Wondrous item, common (requires attunement by a warlock))This amulet is fashioned from a single shard of resilient extraplanar material originating from the realm of your warlock patron. While you are wearing it, you gain the following benefits:
• You can use the amulet as a spellcasting focus for your warlock spells.
• You can try to cast a cantrip that you don't know. The cantrip must be on the warlock spell list, and you must make a DC 10 Intelligence (Arcana) check. If the check succeeds, you cast the spell. If the check fails, so does the spell, and the action used to cast the spell is wasted. In either case, you can't use this property again until you finish a long rest.​40 gp​
*Background*
Bella grew up in a somewhat wealthy household as a middle child to her parents, Ebon and Sora Mulfield, where she studied the family business diligently under her mother and used her business acumen to start giving loans to friends of her friends, for "simple" interest. Her loan sharking eventually  led her into blackmailing, though, she never blackmailed her loan victims, instead using them to give her targets for the blackmail. Her parents kicked her out when they discovered her operation. Cut off and unused to living on the "streets" (it was a forest) she prayed for help from anyone who could help. She heard a voice in the forest, and wary of fey ignored it for a while until she came upon an injured man in the forest. She rushed to pick his pockets but instead, as she touched him, a warm arcane magic flowed from her to him, healing him. Awed by what happened, she turned over a new leaf, dedicated to helping others, or is she just milking her helpers ability in trade for power?​
Point Buy: 33 pts
Str: 10    2
Dex: 16   12
Con: 12    4
Int: 10    2
Wis: 12    4
Cha: 15    9


----                  

I still have to work on equipment. But otherwise this is my contribution to the CHA16 party.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 24, 2020)

@Steve Gorak It isn't necessarily required. We've got plenty of arcane casters and bards do get ritual casting.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 24, 2020)

I thought that was just spells off my known spells list, so basically just helpfull when I'm out of slots.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 25, 2020)

Better, it helps ypu save those slots.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok, looks like only one I got with ritual tag is Silence anyways.

So looks like all we need now is our DM.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm here.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 25, 2020)

I've got a RG thread to post character's in.  I'll give a quick eval of them once posted there officially.

Link


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm also gonna invite Kahless in as a 7th.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 25, 2020)

*IF* he agrees to level up the party in his Hydellor game!* kidding*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 25, 2020)

Hey @Chairwoman Gene,

I have a request for my character’s mundane magic item. I’d like something, say a necklace Druid focus, that allows my character to know the create water spell (no extra slots, just to have the spell prepared when wearing it).

I love the idea of my Druid being able to cast create water to create rain to extinguish flames. I however have very limited spells prepared. Since it’s more of a fluff spell, it figured it wouldn’t be overpowered.

is this ok?
I’ll post in the RG today.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2020)

Realized I had my skills all sorts of messed up, fixed for the RG, (I hope)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

What would folks like to see as their 7th party member? Anything we're missing? Otherwise I might just random something up


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2020)

Lets see, 

We've got Paladin, Bard, Rogue, Druid, Sorc, Warlock

We've got 3 arcane casters, 3 people who can heal, 5 people who can fight in melee, 4-5 people who can fight at range,    I think you're probably good being out there and random.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

Just a note for Meadowlark. Do you to change your Greyhawk stuff for Forgotten Realms? I noticed Hommlett and St. Cuthbert.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks, @KahlessNestor 

The character was written years ago.  I suppose Torm could be imagined to have sleeper-paladins dotting the countryside. I'll make the place of origin generic. 

As always, play what you want.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 25, 2020)

(Oops, butt post.)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

Working on an elven bladesinger for you guys.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

Bethrynna Liadon is up in the Rogue's Gallery now. That's her elven name. Around humans and such, she usually goes by Rynna Silverfrond. Let me know what you think.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

Heh. Fitz and Mina are going to be in heaven with all these beautiful women in the party.

I assume we're starting off knowing each other? Now I want to start writing Rynna to get her voice! Gah!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2020)

I was just about to say damn another beautiful woman to torment Mina's poor gay ass


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

It's not torment if you succeed!  I figure she's an elf, so she probably goes both ways.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

How tall is everyone? Because Rynna is tiny! LOL


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

Rynna also has a lute to join the band LOL


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> It's not torment if you succeed!  I figure she's an elf, so she probably goes both ways.



Mina's still in the closet to even herself she'd probably break if Rynna flirted with her.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2020)

So we need to get them into some awkward and close situations then LOL


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 25, 2020)

This is starting to sound like fanfiction "Trapped by the snowstorm and there was only one bed..."


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh lordy...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey Guys

Sorry I wasn’t able to post in the RG yesterday. I’ll do it today when my kids take their naps.


Hey @Charwoman Gene 

I asked this before but I think you missed it.

I have a request for my character’s mundane magic item. I’d like something, say a necklace Druid focus, that allows my character to know the create water spell (no extra slots, just to have the spell prepared when wearing it).

I love the idea of my Druid being able to cast create water to create rain to extinguish flames. I however have very limited spells prepared. Since it’s more of a fluff spell, it figured it wouldn’t be overpowered.

is this ok? If not, I’m seriously lacking inspiration for the common magic item. Maybe one of those sways clean armors (if so, would a turtle shell breastplate be ok, it’ll be useless in animal form, but would look pretty cool).
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 26, 2020)

I only picked up 2 healing potions cuz I had no idea what do to do about a common magic item


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 26, 2020)

Nothing wrong with healing potions. But, some ideas:

(in the book XGTE) Cloak of Billowing (always look dramatic) 
Cloak of many Fashions (cloak appearance changes as desired), 
Instrument of Illusion (play your instrument and colours and images appear), 
Pole of Collapsing (the infamous 10' pole of editions gone by, collapsible into 1' for storage)

(other ideas, need DM approval)
*Belt of Human Strength* (requires attunement). Your Strength score is 11 while you wear this belt. It has no effect on you if your strength is 11 or higher already.
*Lute of Accompaniment*. When performing on another instrument, this lute provides complimentary background strumming as if played by a second musician.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 26, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> How tall is everyone? Because Rynna is tiny! LOL



Bella is a halfling so Rynna isn't the smallest.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 26, 2020)

Also Kobold so yeah.

Also a belt of human strength would be somewhat breaking in Serpa's case as he's currently rocking a -2 Str mod.  (It'd be like him getting another 4 points to spend on the already enhanced ability point bump.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 26, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> This is starting to sound like fanfiction "Trapped by the snowstorm and there was only one bed..."




...Sounds like exactly the kind of situation that Fitz would inexplicably find himself in.


Fitz should take the cloak of Many Fashions.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm so hyped for this game anyone wanna roleplay a bit here before it begins?   Like in the inn or something.   I imagine Mina would be singing or playing


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey Guys

Sorry I wasn’t able to post on the  yesterday


Moon_Goddess said:


> I was just about to say damn another beautiful woman to torment Mina's poor gay ass




I’d  be up for that. Still waiting for my kids to nap to post my character ;-)

sg


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 26, 2020)

gargoyleking said:


> Also a belt of human strength would be somewhat breaking in Serpa's case as he's currently rocking a -2 Str mod.  (It'd be like him getting another 4 points to spend on the already enhanced ability point bump.




Would it? I'm not so sure; IMNSHO, it's almost the perfect Common item. Gauntlets of Ogre Power give Str 19 (Uncommon), and Belts of Giant strength go up from there and increase in rarity. The thing is, a step down from Str 19 ISN'T Str 17. Having "Human Strength" means that you can avoid some encumbrance issues and will get, what, at most +2 to your Athletics rolls, when you're built for acrobatics instead (in other words, it's not a 4 points difference, in my view).

Obviously, everybody works from different assumptions, but I think it'd be fair, for either character.

Similarly, I'd allow a common magic item to overcome sunlight sensitivity: 1 charge/day, when you use it no sunlight penalties for 1d6 hours (or something like that). I would prefer that to the goggles I have seen some players propose as mundane items. 

These are just thoughts -- everyone has a different tolerance for how rules interact with flavour.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 26, 2020)

Oddly, I made sure he has a cantrip that lets him still be somewhat effective in sunlight. It's a cold damage spell, unfortunately, but Serpa will still be effective enough in sunlight if not at his best. Is also grabbed the clockwork amulet, which will give him an automatic "10" roll once per day. If the target isn't too hard to hit, he can stil zap 'em with a witch bolt.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 26, 2020)

So my kids didn't take a nap, it was hell. Fortunately, hey're now in bed, and my character's up. 

She's a caster, and will melee in beast form, so I didn't think it was much of a stretch to give her a gleaming turtle shell breastplate as common magic item. @Charwoman Gene, I'd much prefer the alternative magic item I proposed before (amulet druidic focus that lets the wearer have create water prepared (no slot, just allows to have that weak spell prepared).
All y'all, please let me know what you think. Perhaps my cantrips are too offensive & was hesitating to switch create bondfire for mold hearth. I'd appreciate your thoughts.
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> All y'all, please let me know what you think. P



There's nothing wrong with Offensive cantrips -- it signals something about your character that there's no Druidcraft, and no utility spells like Mending or Guidance or Resistance. 

I always like Produce Flame, since it doubles as a light spell, and is a way for WIS-based characters to make a ranged spell attack with a cantrip.

I am not sure we need a third Ritual Caster, so  if you want to do something else with the feat (or if you want to return to the halfling), I don't think the party would be lacking anything.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 27, 2020)

Kobold Stew said:


> There's nothing wrong with Offensive cantrips -- it signals something about your character that there's no Druidcraft, and no utility spells like Mending or Guidance or Resistance.
> 
> I always like Produce Flame, since it doubles as a light spell, and is a way for WIS-based characters to make a ranged spell attack with a cantrip.
> 
> I am not sure we need a third Ritual Caster, so  if you want to do something else with the feat (or if you want to return to the halfling), I don't think the party would be lacking anything.




Thanks @Kobold Stew 

I missed the fact that there were 2 other ritual casters. I think you probably mean that the classes have some ritual spells, but they need to be prepared, and I think taking the feat will allow those players to pick other spells (we'd all benefit imho).

No one else from what I saw can cast wizard rituals, and I think having the possibility of spamming detect magic will be useful. I also love find familiar, and think it could be fun/interesting with a druid (ex: transform in a small snake or mouse or whatever, and have fun riding the owl, have the owl carry goodberries in a little pouch, etc). We'll also be happy to have alarm eventually, and unseen servant is cool, and when we get to level 5, tiny hut is super useful to rest. Just my thoughts but I'm 100% open to shift to something else more useful to the group (open to recommendations).
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2020)

It's all good. 


Steve Gorak said:


> I missed the fact that there were 2 other ritual casters. I think you probably mean that the classes have some ritual spells, but they need to be prepared, and I think taking the feat will allow those players to pick other spells (we'd all benefit imho). No one else from what I saw can cast wizard rituals, and I think having the possibility of spamming detect magic will be useful.



Bethrynna the Wizard and has three ritual spells (including Alarm and Detect Magic), and Meadowlark also has the feat, and has four wizard spells (including FF and Unseen Servant).



> I also love find familiar, and think it could be fun/interesting with a druid (ex: transform in a small snake or mouse or whatever, and have fun riding the owl, have the owl carry goodberries in a little pouch, etc).



This is a separate issue, of course, and if you are doing it for the familiar, then you have an answer (unless you are also interested in Wizard Cantrips, which Magic Initiate would also work.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey @Kobold Stew,

I completely overlooked your paladin’s feat, and forgot about the blade singer;  thanks for pointing it out! Btw, cool  way of getting the 2 extra rituals (I’m assuming you got 2 scrolls) I didn’t think of that ;-)

Ok, I’ll pick another feat or maybchange races. I’ve been wanting to be able to cast create water anyways, and felt I didn’t  have enough cantrips, so I may end up taking magic initiate: Druid and pick up guidance, mould earth and create water. That should nicely round up my character.

More suggestions are welcome & I’ll sleep over it.
Thanks again!
Cheers,

sg


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2020)

Fitz is ready and roarin' to go!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 27, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> I'm so hyped for this game anyone wanna roleplay a bit here before it begins?   Like in the inn or something.   I imagine Mina would be singing or playing




I would love to get some RP practice with Rynna. I don't usually do elves, being a dwarf man myself. Feel free to give pointers.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 27, 2020)

Mina finishes her song and there's a small amount of applause.   She comes back to the table with the rest of the group, she's been dancing while she sings and obviously winded.     She picks up her mug and finds it empty, she looks disappointed.    She pulls out a chair and sits on it awkwardly sideways her tail draping behind her.

"How's the food? I'm hungry"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2020)

As Mina came to the table, Fitz was finishing up a story:

..."Havin' fallen in, cousin Tosh is waist-deep inna muck; me and Calahan have him by both arms and we giver a good hard pull. Tosher comes free, but he leaves his trousers behind! Of course, this is just when Lady Marmont's coach came rollin' round the bend. So we high-tail back up to the road, an' there's Tosh, starkers waist-down, as he gives the Lady the message. And the lady's beet-red and coverin' her eyes, (though not coverin' them too much, as sightly a lad as our Tosh is.)"

He had told the story with perfect timing, and as his audience laughed, he turned to Mina, gave her a wink, and said (letting her know that despite the story, he hadn't missed her song), "You were lovely, lass. A fine show to be sure. Try the soup. It's hot an' still has some meat innit."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 27, 2020)

The petite elf sat by the table, leaning back, her lute in her lap. Her long fingers had picked at the strings, accompanying Mina’s singing. She was surprised that the tiefling had known the old elven song, but then Bethrynna Liadon hadn’t been out among the other races for very long herself. Much of the world was very new to the young elven woman who had spent most of her hundred and seventy-five years growing up in the Moonwood or training in Evereska.

Bethrynna -- or Rynna Silverfrond, as everyone called her, chuckled at Fitz’s off-color tale. Humans had a tendency to make elven names easier to pronounce. They lived lives so short they didn’t even want to take the time to pronounce a name correctly! *“The bread is fresh from the oven,”* she told Mina, *“and the butter and honey are good on it.”* She leaned her lute against her pack, bumping the weapon belt hanging from the back of her chair, rattling her rapier a bit. *“Where did you learn that song, Mina?”* she asked curiously, brushing back her long, chestnut hair from her blue eyes flecked with gold and pale, blue-tinted skin. She reached for her mug of ale and took a sip, then made a face. She still hadn’t gotten used to the common human beverage, but out here, elven wine was expensive. It wasn’t even dwarven ale, which she’d had before.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 27, 2020)

Mina looks directly into Rynna's eyes when she hears her name, then tears her look away seeming embarrassed, looking down she quickly grabs a piece of bread, the bread is obviously still very hot, steaming, fresh from the oven.  Mina doesn't seem to notice.   She tears at the bread distracted. "I, don't remember just something I heard somewhere, I have a good ear."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 27, 2020)

Bethrynna took a small breath when her eyes met Mina’s, but the connection was brief. She had never had much time for relationships, figuring that would come when she was older and not busy mastering bladesinging. But this tiefling was kind of cute

*“Careful,”* Rynna warned. *“Thats...hot…”* She watched as Mina handled the hot bread with little notice. *“Interesting.”* Rynna smiled. *“Well, that was an old elven song. My father used to sing it to me,”* she said, her voice growing a bit more solemn, and she looked away into the distance. Idly, she played with the dragon tooth on the leather thong around her neck as she thought of her father.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 27, 2020)

Meadowlark is sad. Her armour and weapons are upstairs in the room she is being allowed to use in exchange for bussing tables. She still hasn't been paid anything, but she is allowed a meal both before and after her shift, and for the past few weeks this is how she has been making do, late nights and sleeping late into the morning before she starts prepping the lunch soup. 

She's fine with the menial labour, and she laughs at herself of the times that she once believed what she had been told, that she might be the Chosen One. She knows what she is capable of, but she does not see an opportunity to serve as a spiritual warrior she knows she is; instead she is wiping tables, and mopping up spilled beer. Surely there is something better for her than this. Her flocks back home would be better than this; that's for sure. And this is what she's thinking about, as she brings Mina a meal at the end of her set, and places it down on the table with the others. She apologizes for the interruption, clears away the empty bowls and asks if they want anything further.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2020)

"Aye, luv." Fitz answered Meadowlark, "We'll have two more o'these."

And he passed her his and Mina's empty cups. It was unusual for a patron to be kind enough to pass her things that were out of her reach (mostly they left her to circle the table and get them herself) and many were crude with their advances. When Meadowlark glanced back at the table as she pulled them two more pints, Fitz was looking at her with a slight smile on his face. At first she thought that he must be like all the rest, seeing her only for her beauty, but when she returned with the drinks, he said to her, "Ye've the look of a lass who knows her way around a tight spot. Clearin' tables and smackin' hands from yer behind seems t'be a waste of your skills. And don't take _my_ word for it - I'm sure Mina an' Ryn would say the same."

He nudged Mina, who blushed a slight pink on her otherwise snow-white cheeks, then he continued, "We've were just sayin' earlier that we'd put a company together t'look into some trouble 'round here. Ye could join us an' see if we can't make ourselves useful while makin' an honest day's pay."

The last part sounded like it was unusual for him that he'd seek honest work, but that he was happy to try.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 27, 2020)

Bethrynna sipped her ale and took a bite of some of the roast meat on the platter in the center of the table as Fitz chatted with the tavern wench. She frowned as he invited her to accompany them. She winced again as the human shortened her name even further.

*“Fitz, what good would a serving maid do us? We would have to protect her more than get the job done,”* she countered. *“If you wish a companion for the night, you do not need to bring her with us.”*  Though the elf couldn’t fault the man for his selection. The woman was certainly attractive, for a human.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 27, 2020)

*"I don't think we'd have protect her she looks a lot stronger than than the others around"   *Mina looks toward Meadowlark,* "Um, forgive my friend Uh, I just mean they, you know know what I mean.   This is Rynna, and he's Fitz,  sorry we're trouble"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 27, 2020)

Bethrynna sighed. *“The blacksmith is strong from the forge. Doesn’t mean he can fight,”* the elf said. *“No offense,”* she told the tavern wench. She gestured with her fingers and murmured something, and magic sparkled, cleaning a bit of grease that had dripped onto her blouse. *“Unless she does magic, perhaps,”* the elf allowed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2020)

*"Naw, Ryn..."* Fitz explained, oblivious to the elf's pain at his corruption of her name, *"Ye have her all wrong. This here's no plain tavern girl. Look at 'er walk! Look at 'er (sorry, lass) solid frame! She's a scrapper, to be sure. Jus' you wait and see! Ye'll join us, won't you, lass? Sure ye will. Better'n bein' here, what with the stars at night."*


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 28, 2020)

Serpa looked up from his spot next to Mina to look at the serving maid in question. The tavernkeeper had instincively grabbed a vroom and 'tried' shooing him out of their establishment like they might've a rat or a mangy cat. But Meadowlark, hadn't reacted with nearly so much disdain that he'd seen. That was honestly all he really worried about when deciding who to befriend.

"I think she's nice." he said simply and went back to watching the mechanical device in his hands. He'd seemed particularly interested in it since he'd first spotted it and had a tendency to stare at it when he wasn't doing anything else otherwise important. 

The constant flirting among the group was entirely lost on the kobold, who simply seemed happy to have found people who not only tolerated him, but had encouraged him to be the best kobold he could be.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 28, 2020)

Meadowlark takes the various dishes into her hands, and nods at the order. "Two more, aye."

Her eyes cast around the table. "No worries, Mina. I'll let you know when you're trouble." And, looking down on them all sitting at the table, she smiles. She looks at Rynna, and adds, "And I'm no one's companion. He couldn't afford me... neither could you. I'll be back with your drinks."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 28, 2020)

When she returns, she hears the comment about her hands. "I do have big hands," she says, setting the beers down. "And if there's an honest day's pay, I'm happy to hear an offer. Tomiko is doing me a favour anyways," she says, tilting her neck towards the barkeep. 

She turns to the kobold. "I'm very nice. Nice, and big hands. You all don't miss a trick." She shrugs, and takes Serpa's order.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 28, 2020)

Bethrynna shook her head. *“Being a scrapper doesn’t mean she can handle a sword, Fitz,”* the elf said. *“A blade is an...elegant thing, an extension of oneself.”* She idly flicked her knife between her fingers. *“An art. Like Mina’s singing.”

"And I'm no one's companion. He couldn't afford me... neither could you. I'll be back with your drinks,"* the tavern wenche said.

Rynna raised an eyebrow. *“She is not wrong in that,”* she said with amusement. *“My coin purse is light.”* She was still getting used to the idea that people actually paid for such company. Ryn certainly never had recourse to such activities. She wasn’t even sure how one went about it. She’d watched her human companions in her travels and still hadn’t figured out the complicated negotiations regarding such things.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 28, 2020)

Bella watched the group, sizing them up before shaking her. _I'm not that person any more, _she thought. Still, they were talking about adventuring. There could be coin in that.

She walked up to the tallish man who seemed to be in charge and said, *"I hear you're looking to get a company together. I'm not bad with a blade if I say so myself." *She's not wearing a blade or even a scabbard, though some might be able to spot a dagger or two in her boots.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 28, 2020)

Tavern
Evening
Round 0

Bethrynna eyed the halfling that walked up to their table, claiming she was good with a blade and offering to join them. *“That so?”* the elf asked. *“You have any experience in this type of work?”* Not that Rynna could really talk. She’d only done a bit herself, only having just finished her bladesinging training a few months ago before coming out there to Neverwinter to look for her father.









*OOC:*


Gah! Rynna is becoming the Mean Girl of the party! LOL









Spoiler: Bethrynna Liadon Tracker



Bethrynna Liadon Character Sheet
AC 15
HP 20/20    HD 3/3d6
Spell slots: 4/4 1st; 2/2 2nd
Bladesong 2/2/SR
Arcane Recovery 1/1/LR
Arrows: 20
Rations: 10
Torches: 10


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2020)

Jeni sat at the table, having added various leaves to the hot water she had requested. She was enjoying the warmth of this tavern, both in terms of temperature, and companionship.

she was mostly quiet, although smiling and laughing at the conversation.

She did telepathically say _she does look strong_ to Fitz, and _you’ll have to teach me how to do that_ to Bethrynna when she magically cleaned herself up.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 28, 2020)

Bella laughs at the elf's remark. "Do you think me insane? Who says they are pretty good with a sword when they aren't?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 28, 2020)

"Please lets not fight there's not reason we can't all get along"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 28, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Gah! Rynna is becoming the Mean Girl of the party! LOL




She's an elf. It's a bit like being French, or being a Vulcan. Seems to work.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 28, 2020)

Fitz laughed and brought the tensions down with, *"Aye, she's a fierce one, that's a fact. Sure'n there's room fer us all. The more the merrier! We'll be a team t'be reckoned with, mark my words!"*

He stood, drained his glass, and called to Meadowlark, *"A round for the table, an' one for yerself! The 'Wee Dragons' will be on all the local tasks, quick as can be, an' the gods help any tossers who're up to no-good in these parts! They'll be needin' it more than we."*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 28, 2020)

Meadowlark nods, and brings a round for the table. She raises the mismatched tankard in her own hand and gratefully accepts Fitz's hospitality. "To your enterprise," she toasts, as she takes a healthy gulp from her ale.


----------



## jmucchiello (Sep 28, 2020)

Bella says, "And free drinks? A better band there never were."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 29, 2020)

*OOC:*


So I originally planned on Mina being nervious when talking to pretty girls, but Mina having a 17 Cha, and the party being 90% pretty girls, yeah that's just not going to work.     Need to hint some other way at her undiscovered sexuality, not sure how that's going to be.   I'll come up with something.   I notice I have a big history of playing characters having a hard time figuring out their sexuality, I guess play what you know.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So I originally planned on Mina being nervious when talking to pretty girls, but Mina having a 17 Cha, and the party being 90% pretty girls, yeah that's just not going to work.     Need to hint some other way at her undiscovered sexuality, not sure how that's going to be.   I'll come up with something.   I notice I have a big history of playing characters having a hard time figuring out their sexuality, I guess play what you know.












*OOC:*


Indeed! I think with so high a charisma, she's probably not - normally - shy, and can talk to them fine, when it's just talk. I think it's probably intimacy where she falters. It's all fun and games when everyone is joking around, but when it comes down to it... things get a lot more complicated. (Though I do like the idea that her stark-white face shows some colour when she blushes!) Obviously, all of this is up to you and feel free to disagree!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 29, 2020)

*OOC:*


 you know her skin is grey not white right?[\OOC]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2020)

Moon_Goddess said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> you know her skin is grey not white right?[\OOC]












*OOC:*


Oh. I think I got her confused for a stark-white tiefling that appears in Rime of the Frostmaiden. I may have read that bit right around the same time you made her...


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 30, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Indeed! I think with so high a charisma, she's probably not - normally - shy, and can talk to them fine, when it's just talk. I think it's probably intimacy where she falters. It's all fun and games when everyone is joking around, but when it comes down to it... things get a lot more complicated. (Though I do like the idea that her stark-white face shows some colour when she blushes!) Obviously, all of this is up to you and feel free to disagree!




Well, there's always finding herself staring inappropriately, I suppose. Of course, I can only speak to the awkward boy side of things really, but maybe it's universal LOL


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 30, 2020)

Tavern
Evening
Round 0

Bethrynna blinked at Jeni’s voice in her head. She was still getting used to that. *“It’s a simple spell known by most elven children,”* Rynna said. *“Very versatile.”*

Ryn grew quiet at Mina’s scolding though. She wasn’t trying to sow discord among the group, just making observations. *“I suppose we can see what she is capable of,”* the elf grumbled.

Bethrynna looked at Fitz. *“Wee Dragons? That is what we are calling ourselves? Was this decided when I was in the little elf’s room?”*



Spoiler: Bethrynna Liadon Tracker



Bethrynna Liadon Character Sheet
AC 15
HP 20/20    HD 3/3d6
Spell slots: 4/4 1st; 2/2 2nd
Bladesong 2/2/SR
Arcane Recovery 1/1/LR
Arrows: 20
Rations: 10
Torches: 10


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 30, 2020)

Serpa looked up at the word dragons, he seemed confused as he looked around the room for a moment and then out a nearby window. Then he heard Bethrynna's question to Fitz and looked at the man with his head tilted slighly to the side.

"What is 'Wee Dragons'?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 30, 2020)

*"Oh, aye. Wee Dragons. I thought it was apt as can be."* whistled Fitz, proud of himself. He turned to Serpa and said, *"'Wee' is like 'little', as're we all next t'dragons (some more'n others), but 'dragons' coz we're fierce, like them. To a clever wordsman, 'wee' can also be like 'we' as in 'we are'. So 'we be dragons, (but smaller).' If ye follow my meaning. Haw!"*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 1, 2020)

Very happy my delay has just allowed room for RP to develop.  I am still doing this I just got swamped by work.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 1, 2020)

Completely understandable I was getting worryied about you.  Glad your ok, sorry about work.  Mine has been kicking my butt too


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 1, 2020)

IC Thread


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 1, 2020)

Charwoman Gene said:


> IC Thread




Yay! We can move our RP over! Looking forward to this game.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 2, 2020)

Serpa has just been errata'd back to 8 Str. Link.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 2, 2020)

This kind of saddens me. Sometimes I 'like' having a severe handicap. Oh well.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 2, 2020)

I agree that penalties can be fun, but enough others disagree.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 2, 2020)

gargoyleking said:


> This kind of saddens me. Sometimes I 'like' having a severe handicap. Oh well.




I was thinking the same thing while reading that eratta. Specifically about Serpa. I liked seeing a Six. Been a long time.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 4, 2020)

@jmucchiello not sure if you're aware but Bella isnt in the Rouge's Gallery


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 4, 2020)

She might use a little foundation but I doubt she uses rouge.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 4, 2020)

damnit    never said I could spell.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 8, 2020)

Hope I didn't take that too far.   stopped her before she got out the door figure she could run into Fitz or someone stop her.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 10, 2020)

Me too. I hope I didn't push the flirting too far.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 10, 2020)

(I am fine with it, if that is a concern).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 10, 2020)

I think it's been fine so far but we better get adventuring before we get carried away!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm just waiting for what Rynna is going to post.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 12, 2020)

Now just need someone to come in and buy up a bunch of rooms so Rynna has to bunk up with Mina LOL


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 12, 2020)

Does that put Bella and Meadowlark together?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 13, 2020)

It might LOL


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry I've been MIA.  There is a reason I said "laid back" when I posted this.   I'll have something soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 16, 2020)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Sorry I've been MIA.  There is a reason I said "laid back" when I posted this.   I'll have something soon.




We went a little crazy roleplaying it, but hey, think of it as enthusiasm for your game! No pressure!


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 7, 2020)

I just don't know what else to really do. Serpa's not yet fully developed as a character concept and I figured I'd go along as we play.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 10, 2020)

Sorry, medication change caused a depression spike.  post soon.


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 11, 2020)

I feel for that. My wife suffers from Depression pretty badly sometimes and I have been dealing with it lately as well. The last 4 years especially, have been tough.


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 11, 2020)

Well THAT was rude!


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 11, 2020)

Strange too.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 11, 2020)

What happened?

EDIT: nevermind I looked at the OOC before the IC


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 21, 2020)

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 22, 2020)

Just waiting for things to happen.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 25, 2020)

Still here


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 25, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Still here



Ditto


----------



## jmucchiello (Nov 25, 2020)

We may have over RPed before the story started.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm sorry, I feel partly responsible seeing as my post is the most recent


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 25, 2020)

Nobody's responsible, Gene just got busy. We can wait. We'll be happy to play when you get the time, @Charwoman Gene !


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 25, 2020)

Nothing to apologize for. When Charwoman's ready, we'll all be set to go.

(EDIT: didn't see Fitz saying mostly the same thing!)


----------

